# How did you become involved with the show world?



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Any time I talk to someone who has shown, it was because they either knew someone who did it.. or it was just in the family. I'm honestly curious as to how one gets involved if they don't know anyone personally who does it. Where do you begin? I live in Kansas, and tried to do some research, but couldn't find much about dog showing. I found one Aussie breeder near my city who shows them as well, but her site hasn't been updated since 2007.. I considered just emailing her and asking her some questions, but I'm not sure I'll get a response.

I've entertained the idea of getting involved, if only I could find the right places to go, and the right avenues to educate myself a bit about the 'show lifestyle'. 

I did horse showing in the past, but that was as easy as just going to a stable, and accompanying them to shows where you would register and compete. Not so easy in the dog world! Or so I've found. 

Tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I took an obedience class from a trainer who showed dogs. I asked her where she would be competing and I went to watch. I was hooked was soon as I saw my first trial. Been chasing ribbons ever since.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Years ago, having and breeding Registered dogs, showing them was what you did. I worked and helped out in a kennel as a teen-ager and they showed their dogs so when we got into Scottish Terriers, we just naturally went into showing them in conformation and obedience. We did the same with the Greyhounds and my very first Rhodesian Ridgeback. I never owned any dog that was not a purebred and Registered until I got Susie and I have had a lot of dogs over the years.

I think getting involved with someone who shows is still the best way to get into showing. Attend some shows and talk to people especially ones who have the breed you are interested in or find some handling classes with people interested in showing.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

it was a requirement for taking an apprenticeship in my mentors kennel lol Hate the politics but enjoy'd learning and the experience not only with my own dogs, but meeting so many others and their dogs for what you can learn from them


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I think it greatly depends on what you mean by "showing" - conformation? obedience? agility?

I think you can train most dogs to compete in the lowest levels of sports if you find an activity that you both like. If you have a dog who is already AKC registered, it's easy enough. I would start with a training club or facility that can get you to that level. My training facility offers mock shows to get everyone used to the rules and environment. As far as buying the dog, just let the breeder know you're interested in sports and they'll help you pick a puppy who is fairly handler oriented and has a good temperament.

Conformation is a little more difficult. I haven't shown him yet, but Watson will be shown in conformation some day. I fell into it more than anything. All of the breeders I spoke with show their dogs in conformation, but I was looking for an obedience/rally/pet prospect and assumed the show quality dogs would end up in other homes. When my breeder's show buyer fell through and she could only keep one girl puppy, she placed the show prospect boy with me. She figured if I was going to show in obedience, it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to try conformation. There's nothing in my contract about it, but I did promise to at least give it a shot. 

So that's how I fell into my conformation quality dog, but if it's something you're seriously interested in I would contact breeders and discuss it. Some might not have any interest in selling a show prospect to an unknown home, but some might. Some might require co-ownership and others might not. It's definitely something that varies by person and my breeder even told me that if she was like some of the other breeders she knows, she would not have let me take Watson after discovering how nice he was. Lucky for me, she was more interested in him going to a good home than a show home, but for some breeders it's extremely important that their show quality dogs go to homes where they are sure the dog will be shown.

ETA: Definitely email and call any breeders you hear of who may be good. My breeder doesn't have a website and is of the generation who doesn't use social networking and the internet much. She's been in the breed for 35 years though and has so much knowledge and experience that I'm glad I found her. If there is a list of breeders on the breed club site, I would just start contacting those closest to you and work from there. I networked through a couple breeders before ending up with a puppy.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind! I thought this read 'sport world.' I know NOTHING about the show world


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

My family never showed dogs (my mom showed horses in her youth) and I didn't have any friends that showed. I had watched the dog shows on TV and was always fascinated by them. When I really got an interest to learn about it I went to my breeds parent club site and found breeders from my state and called up one of them and they referred me to other breeders closer to me. I spent some time talking with them - found groups on facebook. Met (one in person two I hope to meet soon!) several AWESOME people from this forum who have been TONS of help to me as well and they encouraged me to keep looking and talking with people etc.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

My mother trained and trialed German Shepherds in Obedience and I always went with her to training classes.


----------



## alexlucas (Feb 4, 2013)

I too have always been fascinated by dog shows. I have a pug. This is my first time to own a dog. Is it really needed to train the dog first before joining dog shows?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Um I wasn't born into a family of dog handlers, in fact when we first got into it my parents didn't even know what it was. 

When my Dal died (at age 14) we went searching for a new dog. We looked into mini schnauzers, but that really didn't pan out. Then my dad remember a weim in his Uncle's neighborhood that he loved. We started looking at local breeders, and the was only one in the area that had puppies at the time. We went to look at them, and what not. The breeder would only sell to us if we agreed to showing (yeah I know not that great, but we didn't know at the time, she has since stopped breeding). 

So we hired a handler, and went to a few shows we entered him in. I took one look at it, and fell in love basically. He ended up being a dud, at my first handling classes (some of those in showing may know my first instructor) he would pull me around as he was so attached to my dad, I would leave with rope burns on my hand, and the instructor after a while would have basically nothing to do with me. I left that class. 

Soon after, we realized Blitz just wasn't going to cut it, found another breeder (a much better one) and my parents surprised me with a puppy (Maxxi). She ended up being a little too much for me, I was 9-10 at the time btw. So the breeder agreed to show her, while I showed her mother in Juniors. I did quite well in juniors when I was younger, with Rina, it was very encouraging. 

One facet that wasn't was classes. The next place I took classes from wasn't much better in my opinion, they basically kept up with the juniors they knew and what not. And it was pretty far distance, not as much as the first. So when we heard of a new place that was slightly closer, we jumped at the opportunity. 

This instructor, you know made me cry at first, but I am a better handler because of her. She saw in me what I didn't see at first, talent. We are still very good friends.

Yeah, basically what others have said, keep trying. Find an AKC club that holds classes. Go to a show and talk to people. Do you have a breed in mind?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I got a sheltie when I was a kid from a good breeder. Was my first exposure to well bred dogs/dog showing. 

when I was a teenager I dragged my parents to a dog show and somehow convinced them we needed a new dog. The only downside was they chose the breed. We ended up with a show quality papillon puppy. He showed and finished very quickly with some good wins. I quickly realized I thought showing was not very fun and kind of ridiculous. We ended up sending the dog a handler to hold up our end of the bargain with his breeder and finishing him. He's now neutered and retired.

So yeah... very short foray into dog showing. I've thought about it again in the future but I don't know if I would. Performance sports are much more my style.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

This has been a fun thread for me to follow.

I'm very interested in conformation with my next dog, though I need to decide if it's feasible at this time in my life. I confess I know only the basics about it too, but I plan to discuss my interest with various breeders once I start seriously puppy hunting. We'll see if it's for me.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

alexlucas said:


> I too have always been fascinated by dog shows. I have a pug. This is my first time to own a dog. Is it really needed to train the dog first before joining dog shows?


 I think they should be a good representative of their breed being trained to do just basics stuff of run in a circle stop stand,,, but NO I don't see it's a requirement in every dog that is in the ring..  you can get excused for showing defensive behaviors to judge, other handlers or other dogs,, or having a disqualifying breed fault. Seen plenty of dogs that don't have have basic ob skills and just want to get out of the ring every time they pass the gate.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone who is interested in getting involved in showing (or any dog sport,) the first thing I always recommend is looking up the clubs holding shows in your area, and offer to volunteer as a steward. You'll meet a ton of people (some of which you'll have been better off not meeting, but that's just part of the gig unfortunately,) and you'll learn a lot. Conformation especially can seem pretty complicated when you're just reading about it in a rulebook, but it all starts to make more sense when you're actually there working. Typically, or at least in my experience, they'll pair you up with an experienced steward so that they can handle the books and you can watch and learn, get the ribbons laid out for each class, run the books to the secretary, haul the table in and out, and so on.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know why I wasn't able to find this, but I feel so stupid now! My city has a local australian shepherd club! http://www.akc.org/club_search/inde...ive_tab_row_A=1&active_tab_col_A=1&Fixed_ID=1

I will definitely be contacting them to get more information!


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Totally unrelated, but your dog looks like a smaller, thinner version of my Bear and that is super cute.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

TorachiKatashi said:


> Anyone who is interested in getting involved in showing (or any dog sport,) the first thing I always recommend is looking up the clubs holding shows in your area, and offer to volunteer as a steward. You'll meet a ton of people (some of which you'll have been better off not meeting, but that's just part of the gig unfortunately,) and you'll learn a lot. Conformation especially can seem pretty complicated when you're just reading about it in a rulebook, but it all starts to make more sense when you're actually there working. Typically, or at least in my experience, they'll pair you up with an experienced steward so that they can handle the books and you can watch and learn, get the ribbons laid out for each class, run the books to the secretary, haul the table in and out, and so on.


 lol my memory of going to our club for the first time lol,, thank goodness I had my mentor to fall back on for informaiton,, if they tell you to get rid of your dog and that you can't show that in the ring,, (research your standards) lol don't feed into drama politics in the club groups, be there for the love of the breed and your dog. smile have a good time.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

When I got my pup, I asked the breeder what she thought of him conformation wise. She used to show but this litter was being placed as pets. (actually she owned the sire but the owners of the mother suddenly had to move back to Hawaii when they were six weeks so she agreed to place the puppies) The sire was her dog and he came from very nice lines, but she was not familiar with the female's lines at all since she was from Hawaii. (because of quarantine rules Hawaiian dogs often come from Australian and New Zealand lines) The mother was a pretty nice dog herself but without being familiar with the pedigree, and since it really wasn't her litter, she was not selling them as show quality.

She said he was a very nice puppy and if he fulfilled the potential he had at 10 weeks, he could turn out to be show quality. We went to a match when he was four or five months old and had a lot of compliments from local breeders so we decided to give the show ring a try. Turned out to be something I really enjoyed doing.


----------

